# vehicle damage



## aw785 (Nov 2, 2019)

Hey guys,

So I backed into a parked car the other day like an idiot because my rider was backseat driving. 

Heres my question: what should I do? The uber insurance has a $1000 deductible, but if I got the damage repaired myself it would probably be 500-600.

That said, it wouldnt be a full repair. If I buff out the paint and get some of the panels pulled back into place it will look fine and the damage will be barely noticeable.

How is Uber on this? I assume I'll have to submit a picture of the car. The last thing I want to do is spend 500 then have them deny me. 

I know Uber has zero incentive to get me back on the road so I assume they will be difficult on this.

Anything else I should know about this process? I'm really low on funds so I'd like to get back on the road asap. 

Pic of damage attached.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

aw785 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I backed into a parked car the other day like an idiot because my rider was backseat driving.
> 
> ...


1.) NEVER TRUST RIDERS
2.) NEVER TRUST UBER



aw785 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I backed into a parked car the other day like an idiot because my rider was backseat driving.
> 
> ...


A BUFFER
A $50.00 PAINTLESS DENT PULLER
SOME TOUCH UP PAINT.

GOOD TO GO FOR $100.00


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

aw785 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I backed into a parked car the other day like an idiot because my rider was backseat driving.
> 
> ...


It's a work car. Buff it a bit so the scratches don't show much and don't bother fixing it. You may total the car tomorrow.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I am going to start selling EXTREME AUTO DETAILER FRANCHISES

TO SELECT FEW UBER DRIVERS WHO ARE TIRED OF WORKING FOR PEANUTS !



aw785 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I backed into a parked car the other day like an idiot because my rider was backseat driving.
> 
> ...


If it were worse
I would say buy $35.00 Bumper Skin off ebay.
Spray with $11.00 rattle can of dupli color.
Clear coat.
But
Its not that bad.

You going to drive uber.
You got to learn tricks.

W.D.-40 on a towel will take most of the white paint off.

. . .
Meanwhile
Your Pax 
After talking to his Lawyer . . . . .


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Bah 90% of that will buff out with rubbing compound. I'd buff it out and leave it at that.... I had a car back into me a few weeks ago and you can't even tell it happened. Good luck...


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

What did the other car look like?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Bubsie said:


> What did the other car look like?


This. Did you even contact the other driver? Or was it hit and run?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

aw785 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I backed into a parked car the other day like an idiot because my rider was backseat driving.
> 
> ...


Just keep driving and keep an eye on the weather report
If a hailstorm or any other positive weather conditions approach your area, drive to that location and park your car in front of the approaching storm &#128513;
Do not sit inside your automobile


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

DEFENITELY do not report to Uber since you aren't even going thru their insurance which is the correct decision. Reporting it would give you an unnecessary problem. Everyone has given you good advice. Try to pull out the dents the best you can, buff, touch up....done. It'll be fine.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

He has to report to Uber he had a pax in car. Bet pax reported to Uber.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> He has to report to Uber he had a pax in car. Bet pax reported to Uber.


Bet this driver won't be driving after this week.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> He has to report to Uber he had a pax in car. Bet pax reported to Uber.


I was wondering why no one had gotten to this yet.

Guess he got deactivated cuz he hasn't posted since.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

aw785 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I backed into a parked car the other day like an idiot because my rider was backseat driving.
> 
> ...


You can't buff out scratches that can be felt with your finger nail, if that's the case this will need to be sanded down and painted and compounded. The dent looks a little too big to be pulled out but if it can it won't be cheap.


----------

